# ga16de sleeved block?



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

would this be possible if so anyone know a shop? pistons rods and a sleeved block on a ga16de  my goal is to get this lil ga16de into the low 11's high 10's


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

The GA16 has a closed-deck cast iron block. You can sleeve it for sure, but if you bore too far (and they *are* thin-wall castings), then you will hit the water jackets. It was never designed to use wet-sleeves, therefore to expose a new iron sleeve to coolant you'd end up opening a whole new can of worms in terms of sealing problems.

Better to limit the bore to something reasonable. I'd recommend .5 mm/.020" over for boost and a max of 1 mm/.040" for an N/A application. You _could_ physically go further, but flexing cylinders do not allow for good ring seal so you'd really be going backwards. 

For greater strength (as in running ridiculous boost) you could sleeve the block with a smaller ID ductile iron sleeve, and re-bore it to stock dimensions (76 mm). You'd give up a few cc's, but if you want 30+ PSI of boost it's the way to go.

Bob


----------

